
Buoyant's Conduit Officially Becomes Linkerd 2 - jsiepkes
https://www.infoq.com/news/2018/07/conduit-merges-linkerd2
======
jsiepkes
Totally understand why they did it but couldn't help chuckling since 6 months
ago in this blogpost: [https://blog.buoyant.io/2017/12/05/introducing-
conduit/](https://blog.buoyant.io/2017/12/05/introducing-conduit/) they
literally said: "Conduit is not Linkerd 2.0." ;-)

